# side panel crack repair.



## mooch (Apr 4, 2009)

I've seen many posts about Auto Trail cracks. Mine is from the corner of the window to the corner of the fridge vent and about 10 to 12" long. Any recommendations for a good company to carry out the repair? I live in N W Kent area.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi

a picture would help before we advise year model ect

i got this from a autotrail booklet


barry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

powerplus said:


> hi
> 
> a picture would help before we advise year model ect
> 
> ...


You got what Barry?

And welcome mooch!


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi 

sorry

basically in the autotrail booklet it said expect small cracks and imperfections to appear and to go to the dealer


barry


----------

